# The Stephen King Book Tour



## daisydaisy (Oct 25, 2006)

Is anybody on here going?


----------



## modified7 (Oct 26, 2006)

What is it?  Details?


----------



## daisydaisy (Oct 28, 2006)

It's on his website.


----------



## Stewart (Nov 5, 2006)

It's not much of a tour, is it?

As for it being on his website, daisy. You brought it up, why not just provide the link to save people reading through all the other crap on his site?


----------



## jungle women (Nov 5, 2006)

i fail to see why you had to go through the OTHER crap.would have just found the details.simple as that.:cyclops:


----------



## Stewart (Nov 5, 2006)

Have you even looked at his site? No? The tour dates aren't explicitly on the home page. And, because of this, you have to search it out, which means going through all the other crap to find it.


----------



## jungle women (Nov 5, 2006)

damn.my mistake then.is it?


----------



## daisydaisy (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't mean to cause an argument.  I just wondered if anyone knew about it and was going.


----------



## Stewart (Nov 7, 2006)

daisydaisy said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didn't mean to cause an argument.


You didn't. Jungle women was just passing through. 



> I just wondered if anyone knew about it and was going.



I think when you are asking about something it usually helps to provide as much info as you can. You just say Stephen King book tour and ask if anyone is going. It's obvious that you know all about it, but you shouldn't assume others know the dates or anything about it. Just a link to the site helps.

As such, a couple of supermarkets in the south of England is hardly a tour, is it?


----------

